

Ask HN: Stats on traffic for being linked from prominent websites - marcolz

I was wondering if there are stats available on the web, related to the traffic
that one could expect if their website is linked from prominent websites, like
HackerNews, TechCrunch, Reddit, TechCrunch Europe and/or SlashDot.
======
dangrossman
Here are the public stats for Bookmarkly, which was on the front page of HN
for several hours yesterday:
<http://www.w3counter.com/stats/visitors/59345/day/1000/0>

